# أرجووووووووو المساعدة .. التحكم بسرعة الموتورات و زاوية اتحاه الروبوت



## ranoosh96 (25 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ... 

عندي مشروع روبوت يرسم شكل مربع .. استخدمت ال pwm في التحكم بالسرعة وبالتالي عمل الزوايا .. لكن للأسف طبعا المربع كانو زواياه غير منتظمة ....


رجاءاً أريد أحد يساعدني في طرح كوزد مناسب لاستخدمه في روبوتي ليكون قادر على عمل مربع منتظم الحواف ^_^


بليييييييييييييييييز ساعدوني أريد الاجابة بأقرب وقت من فضلكم ^^


----------



## zamalkawi (25 يناير 2012)

أخي، المعلومات المذكورة ناقصة
وعلى كل حال قبل أن تبحث عن كود جديد حاول أن تعرف ما المشكلة في الكود القديم، كي لا تأتي بكود جديد وتكتشف أنه لا يعمل


----------



## ranoosh96 (26 يناير 2012)

أهلين أخي شكرا على المرور ^_^

شو هم المعلومات الناقصة ؟؟


----------



## ranoosh96 (26 يناير 2012)

تركيب الروبوت :
موتورين دي سي كل موتور مرتبط مع عجلة 
و pic16f877a لوجود ccp1 and ccp2 
وترانزستر وكرستالة وبطاريات ومقاوم ...
مهمة الروبوت :
رسم مربع 

طريقة عمله:
في بمنتصف الروبوت قلم بكتب مكان ما الروبوت بمشي ..
اول شي بكونو الموتورين بنفس السرعو مشان يرسم الضلع الاول ....
من خلال ال pwm رح اتحكم بموتور من الموتورين وأخفض سرعته بحيث يصير موتور أسرع من موتور وهيك الروبوت رح يلتف لجهة الموتور الأقل سرعة وبعمل اول زاوية للمربع ...
وبعدها بنرجع السرعة متل ما كنت لارسم الضلع التاني وهكذا.....


المشكلة :

زوايا المربع غير منتظمة يعني في انحراف بالزاوية ....

شو الحل؟؟؟؟ في شي تاني استخدمو غير ال pwm مشان اعمل مربع ؟؟؟؟


----------



## zamalkawi (26 يناير 2012)

ضع صورا ورسومات أخي 
الشرح بالكتابة لا يكفي


----------



## ranoosh96 (26 يناير 2012)

[url=http://www.gulfup.com/show/X15is6lx4h42]

[/URL]

رح يكون متل هاد ..
وفي قلم في منتف الروبوت في ثقب برسم مكان ما الروبوت بمشي


----------



## zamalkawi (26 يناير 2012)

أخي
طالما لا يوجد تغذية راجعة feedback فأي اضطراب disturbance أو أي خطأ في النموذج، ستؤدي إلى انحارف عن المسار
فهل تستعمل تغذية راجعة؟


----------



## ranoosh96 (26 يناير 2012)

لااااااااااااااااااااا القصة مو قصة انو الكود مو صح او خطأ تغذية راجعة ....

كل شي صح بس بالواقع ال pwm ما بعمل زاوية قائمة .. انت متخيل كيف رح تكون حركة الروبوت .. الحركة واتجاه الروبوت معتمدات على تفاوت الموتورات بالسرعة ..... يعني اول ما يصير في تفوت بالسرعات بين الموتورات رح يلتف الروبوت كله بس ما رح يعمل زاوية قائمة بالزبط بالزبط بالزبط يعني أصدي انو عند الزاوية رح يكون في انحراف بسيط .....


من بعد إزنكم بدي فكرة تانية مشان أحرك الروبوت ليعمل زاوية قائمة وبعدين يرجع يعمل الضلع التاني للمربع ×_×


----------



## zamalkawi (26 يناير 2012)

أخي، المعلومات ناقصة!!
الآن عرفنا شكل الروبوت
وهذا لا يكفي
ما هو شكل المسار المطلوب بالضبط؟ وما هو شكل الحركة المطلوبة بالضبط (أقصد كينيماتيكية الحركة)؟ وما الذي تحصل عليه بالضبط؟
أين نص مواصفات المشروع المطلوب منك؟
وأين الفيديو أو الوصف التفصيلي لما تحصل عليه؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر الشعار (26 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
أولا أنت تتكلم عن التحكم بالسرعة و عن التحكم بالزاوية التي تريدها 
بالنسبة لل PWM موضوع آخر يحتاج مواضيع أخرى 
أن تتحكم بالسرعة أمر عادي أما أن تتحكم بالزاوية فسوف تحتاج Stepper motor أو تضيف على DC motor شيء إسمه Encoder ليحدد لك زاوية الحركة و ليست المشكلة كود فأنت وضعت كود للتحكم بسرعة الماتور بتقليل سرعة الماتور ليتحرك اللآخر فمن الطبيعي جدا أن يكون هناك إنحراف 
هناك شيء في عالم الروبوتات يسمى Sensitivity وهذه الخاصية يجب أن تكون جيدة لكنها بالنسبة لإستخدامك DC motor فسوف تكون قليلة


إلى الأخ زملكاوي 
أعتقد أنك لست بحاجة إلى جميع المعلومات لتحل مشكلة بسيطة 

تقبل رأيي


----------



## ahmed es (27 يناير 2012)

سؤال بسيط قبل الدخول فى تفاصيل التحكم

هل هذا الروبوت قادر على الدوران حول محوره "وأقصد فى هذه الحالة القلم الذى ستكتب به"

اذا لك يكن الروبوت قادر على الدوران حول محور القلم "وهذا بالضبط ما أراه فى الصورة" فأنت غير قادر على رسم مربع بزوايا حادة "هى غير محتملة من ناحية الكيناماتيكا للروبوت"


----------



## zamalkawi (27 يناير 2012)

ياسر الشعار قال:


> إلى الأخ زملكاوي
> أعتقد أنك لست بحاجة إلى جميع المعلومات لتحل مشكلة بسيطة
> تقبل رأيي


السلام عليكم أخ ياسر
أتقبل رأيك يا أخي
ولكن من الواضح أن الأخ رنوش لا زال طالبا في أحد كليات الهندسة
ومن صفات المهندس الجيد، الدقة في الوصف
وهذا ما أحاول أن أجعله يعتاد عليه
لو كان الأخ رنوش شخص عامي، لحاولت أن أتعامل بهذه المعلومات القليلة التي ذكرها، أو لسألته أسئلة مباشرة عما يمكن أن يكون سبب المشكلة
ولكن وهو مهندس (أو طالب هندسة)، فأرى أن عليه أن يعتاد كيفية توصيف المشكلة
ولعلك تذكر في دراستك الهندسية أن أحد الفروق بينها وبين المرحلة ما قبل الجامعية، أنه في المدرسة لن تجد أي معلومة في السؤال إلا ولها فائدة للحل
أما في الجامعة، فالسؤال يكون به معلومات كثيرة، وعليك كمهندس استخلاص أيها تحتاجه لحل المسألة
وبالعكس، من يصف مشكلة، وهو لا يعرف الحل، عليه أن يضع كل المعلومات المتاحة

فضلا عن هذا يا أخ ياسر، أنا لا زلت أرى المعلومات ليست كافية لحل المشكلة، بل إن وصف المشكلة نفسها (وصف المسار الذي يتحرك عليه الروبوت مقارنة بالمسار المطلوب) ليس واضحا
لم يقل لنا الأخ رنوش هل الأربع عجلات قادرون على الدوران بصورة منفصلة؟ أم ما هو الارتباط بين العجلات وبعضها البعض؟
هل يمكن حل المشكلة دون معرفة هذه المعلومة؟
وغيرها من المعلومات
وأرى أن الكرة الآن في ملعب الأخ رنوش ليوضح سؤاله أكثر


----------



## zamalkawi (27 يناير 2012)

ياسر الشعار قال:


> هناك شيء في عالم الروبوتات يسمى Sensitivity وهذه الخاصية يجب أن تكون جيدة لكنها بالنسبة لإستخدامك DC motor فسوف تكون قليلة


أخي، ال sensitivity كلمة عامة، فماذا تقصد بها هنا؟
ضع تعريفها المقصود "هنا" كي لا تشتت الأخ رنوش وكي لا تشتتنا معك


----------



## ranoosh96 (27 يناير 2012)

آسفة ازا كانو المعلومات ناقصة بس انا مو طالبة هندسة لسا عمري 15 ~~ آسفة كتير غلبتك ..... وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا أخ ياسر حل رووووووووووعة وأخيرا انحلت مشكلتي  I am glad ^_^


----------



## ranoosh96 (27 يناير 2012)

*...*



ahmed es قال:


> سؤال بسيط قبل الدخول فى تفاصيل التحكم
> 
> هل هذا الروبوت قادر على الدوران حول محوره "وأقصد فى هذه الحالة القلم الذى ستكتب به"
> 
> اذا لك يكن الروبوت قادر على الدوران حول محور القلم "وهذا بالضبط ما أراه فى الصورة" فأنت غير قادر على رسم مربع بزوايا حادة "هى غير محتملة من ناحية الكيناماتيكا للروبوت"



لا مو قادر على الدوران حول المحور لاني ما عرفت أجعل القلم محور ... كيف أخليه محور ؟؟ ^^"


----------



## ahmed es (28 يناير 2012)

يمكن حل هذا إذا كانت عجلات الروبوت تدور فى جميع الإتجاهات

ففى الضلع الأول نفترض ان الروبوت يتجه الى الأمام
ثم يتم تعديل إتجاه العجلات لتدور فى إتجاه عمودى على الإتجاه السابق بحيث ان يتحرك الروبوت فى الإتجاه الذى يرسم الضلع الثانى وهحذا

لكن ستحتاج الى محركات غير ال DC لانك لن تستطيع ان تتحرك بمسافات دقويقة وسرعات مضبوطة بها

او ان تبنى نظام تحكم على المحرك يمكنك إستخدام إنكودر أقترح عليك ال absolute encoder 

لكن الأفضل لك ان تشترى محركات سيرفو "فانا لا اعرف قدرة تصنيعك لمحرك سيرفو من DC "


----------



## ranoosh96 (28 يناير 2012)

اها اوكي شكرا


----------



## ياسر الشعار (29 يناير 2012)

ألى الأخ زملكاوي إذا ذكرت Sensitivity في التحكم فهي تعني Sensitivity In Control Systems

و إذا أردت شرحا مبسط عنها فإليك هذه العناوين

http://www.facstaff.bucknell.edu/mastascu/econtrolhtml/Design/Perf3Sensitivity.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensitivity_(control_systems)


أما بالنسبة للأخت رنوش 

أحترم تفكيركي وعقلكي و لكني أنا والمهندسين نعرف ما تعني كلمة PWM و أن PWM عالم آخر و حسابات طويلة و يجب على دارسها معرفة أمور كثيييرة في علم الإشارات 

إنه لا يتعلق بالعبقرية و لا بالذكاء و لا بأمور السيطرة العقليةو لا أقول بأن هذا صعب 
و لكن كل ما أردت أن أقوله 

أنتي ليس في عمر 15 لتتكلمي عن هذا الموضوع 

العلم يبنى على الصدق 

تقبلي رأيي 


و إذا ما أردت أي مساعدة في مشروعك فلن أبخل عليكي


----------



## ياسر الشعار (29 يناير 2012)

ألى الأخ زملكاوي إذا ذكرت Sensitivity في التحكم فهي تعني Sensitivity In Control Systems

و إذا أردت شرحا مبسط عنها فإليك هذه العناوين

http://www.facstaff.bucknell.edu/mastascu/econtrolhtml/Design/Perf3Sensitivity.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensitivity_(control_systems)


أما بالنسبة للأخت رنوش 

أحترم تفكيركي وعقلكي و لكني أنا والمهندسين نعرف ما تعني كلمة PWM و أن PWM عالم آخر و حسابات طويلة و يجب على دارسها معرفة أمور كثيييرة في علم الإشارات 

إنه لا يتعلق بالعبقرية و لا بالذكاء و لا بأمور السيطرة العقليةو لا أقول بأن هذا صعب 
و لكن كل ما أردت أن أقوله 

أنتي ليس في عمر 15 لتتكلمي عن هذا الموضوع 

العلم يبنى على الصدق 

تقبلي رأيي 


و إذا ما أردت أي مساعدة في مشروعك فلن أبخل عليكي


----------

